

GRUB 2.00 released - gits1225
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/grub-devel/2012-06/msg00093.html

======
moe
I wish they would fix the UI and make it idiot-proof.

I'm dealing with servers every day and Grub still gives me headache every time
I have to deal with it.

I know it's a low-level tool and tackling a hairy problem. But the overall
handling is just terrible (chrooting, insufficient error/debug output,
insufficient transparency about what the _current_ state is and what grub is
doing/going to do, etc.).

When shuffling raid-sets around often enough I'm not even sure from which
drive it booted (or didn't boot) in a particular instance, there's way too
much trial & error involved for my taste.

------
meskio
After so many years. That's great news.

I remember when I started to use GNU/Linux and they were talking how great
will be grub 2.0. It took maybe too much time, but it's a great tool.

------
rwmj
A cautionary tale in how _not_ to implement configuration files. Don't make
them a Turing-complete programming language.

~~~
baq
simple solution: don't even try think of them as configuration files. vim and
emacs have the same issue and you don't hear many complaints.

~~~
rwmj
Well that's not so convenient in virt-v2v, where we have to parse grub2
configuration files to work out what they mean, what kernel is actually going
to boot by default, what options it'll be booted with etc.

In fact the current approach we take is to ignore grub2 configuration. Very
tellingly, all the important distributions ignore the files too. They generate
the files from ordinary static configuration files stored elsewhere (in
different places for each distro, naturally). So we parse those files instead.

------
xuhu
Would be cool to have this signed by a trusted-boot key that ends up in all
consumer x86 BIOSes, since it will probably be used by a lot of distributions.

